# what's a double het?



## sizedoesn'tmatter

lol! please excuse the ignorant question but... I bought a pair of Kenyan Sand Boas yesterday at Doncaster. I bought them because they were wild type which is what I like but they are also "double het. Snow" Now I understand about het. (just! LOL!!!) but what does "double het." mean? And if I did ever breed them in the future what could I reasonably expect them to produce?
Thanks


----------



## markhill

it means that each parent was a different recessive morph.

So one may have been Albino and the other would be something else so the baby snakes will be het for what ever the parents were

what they produce would again depend on the parents


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Oh that makes sense, thanks! So the babies (if I ever breed) could be a right mixed bag lol! That should keep things interesting!


----------



## Blackecho

Snow is made up from two recessive genes, so being het snow is being het for both of them or 'double het'.


----------



## gazz

Albino X Anery = .

Normal HET Albino,Anery. 

So double HET, And Homozygous Albino + Homozygous Anery make the combo morph Snow.


----------



## paulh

Homozygous = the two genes in the gene pair are the same.
Heterozygous = the two genes in the gene pair are NOT the same. (Slang -- het.) 

By extension, a heterozygous snake has a heterozygous gene pair.

A heterozygous gene pair is made up of a dominant mutant gene and a normal gene, a codominant mutant gene and a normal gene, a recessive mutant gene and a normal gene, or two different mutant genes. So a heterozygous snake does not have to look normal.

A double het has two heterozygous gene pairs.

An amelanistic mutant gene and a normal gene make up a heterozygous gene pair.

An anerythristic mutant gene and a normal gene make up a second heterozygous gene pair.

Double het snow = het albino het anerythristic.

het albino het anerythristic x het albino het anerythristic -->
9/16 normal looking
3/16 amelanistic
3/16 anerythristic
1/16 albino anerythristic (snow)
(Fractions are odds per baby, not per litter.)


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

got it. thanks :2thumb:


----------

